# Vernünftige Steckdosen Leiste mit Schalter für den PC?



## Viking30k (1. August 2017)

*Vernünftige Steckdosen Leiste mit Schalter für den PC?*

Hi noch ein Thema da ich es langsam leid bin laufend neue Steckdosen zu kaufen ( Jedesmal Stirbt der Schalter geht denn entweder gar nicht mehr oder Explodiert wie schon mal hat geknallt und der Schalter war geplatzt weil die Led darin zu warm wurde Angeschlossen war zu der Zeit nur eine LED Beleuchtung) Gibt es da nichts besseres wo aber keine 100€ kostet? 

Master Slave wäre ganz toll sonnst aber auch nur mit Schalter und ohne Störende LEDS die Leuchten auch wenn die Leist ausgeschaltet ist^^


----------



## DKK007 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Vernünftige Steckdosen Leiste mit Schalter für den PC?*

Bei einer neugekauften Leiste, würde ich gleich auf eine mit Überspannungsschutz setzen. 

Das der Schalter kaputt geht hab ich aber noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## buggs001 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Vernünftige Steckdosen Leiste mit Schalter für den PC?*

Wie wärs damit ...
Brennenstuhl Secure-Tec, Steckdosenleiste 6-fach mit Uberspannungsschutz und Master Slave Funktion (3m Kabel und Schalter) Farbe: anthrazit: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Ohne LED geht heutzutage fast nicht mehr.
Aber ich habe z.B. bei einem Insektenstecker mal die Kappe vom Ein/Aus-Schalter runtergehebelt, die LED rausgeknippst die losen Drahtenden mit Kleber fixiert und die Kappe wieder raufgegeben.


----------



## Deep Thought (1. August 2017)

*AW: Vernünftige Steckdosen Leiste mit Schalter für den PC?*

Ein moderner PC braucht (richtig konfiguriert) weniger als 1 W im Standby. Warum quält man ihn da mit hartem Stromentzug?


----------



## Wired (1. August 2017)

*AW: Vernünftige Steckdosen Leiste mit Schalter für den PC?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das der Schalter kaputt geht hab ich aber noch nicht erlebt.


Bei mir war aus einer Steckdosenleiste auch schon mal der Schalter zur Hälfte rausgebrochen und des war keine NoName Leiste so viel dazu. 



Deep Thought schrieb:


> Ein moderner PC braucht (richtig  konfiguriert) weniger als 1 W im Standby. Warum quält man ihn da mit  hartem Stromentzug?


Dann rechne mal noch TV, Bluray Player, Reciver und vorhandene Stehlampen mit zu dann sinds wesentlich und des aufs Jahr hoch.


----------



## Viking30k (4. August 2017)

*AW: Vernünftige Steckdosen Leiste mit Schalter für den PC?*

Danke schade mit den LEDS da die Steckdose in meinem Schlaufraum ist stört so etwas ^^ kann man bei ner Steckdose sowas auch machen? Oder gibt es Master Slave dosen auch ohne Schalter?


----------



## airXgamer (4. August 2017)

*AW: Vernünftige Steckdosen Leiste mit Schalter für den PC?*

Abkleben, Lampen mit Farbe bemalen, usw. (bitte nicht abdecken oder aufschrauben...)

Uberspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleiste 6fach Grau Schutzkontakt Brennenstuhl 1159750015
Die hab ich - die Lampen sind nicht sehr hell, das ist wirklich nur so eine kleine Funzel. Stört mich nicht.


----------

